# Plant ID please !



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I found this pic in aquabid looking for shrimp. Anyone know what this plant is ? Looks to me like a dwarf lily of sorts. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you are right. It looks like the genus Nymphaea. It may not be a dwarf, however. It looks like it has a large bulb and is just getting started. When it gets its roots in the substrate and has decent nutrients, CO2 and light, it may start producing much larger leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks a little odd, but it could be a Nymphaea, it might be showing the first signs of nutrient deprivation.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's just a 'pup' getting started. I had a baby come up from my Tiger Lotus mother plant and ithad similar shaped leaves. The first two leaves that came up actually looked closer to a Crypt than a Tiger lotus. But, after a week or so, it began to take on the normal shape.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you have a Nymphaea pubescens . It has a rosy blush instead of the dark red of the other red lotus, nymphaea maculeta or zenkeri, you usually see on the forum.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/173-Lotus_Nymphaea_pubescens.html


----------

